# بأمكانك ان تصنع جهاز اسنان متنقل بأقل كلفة .



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم .
من منا لا يريد ان ان يصنع جهاز اسنان صغير ومتنقل لغرض الأستخدام او لأغراض تجارية او ربما كمشروع .. الخ ولا يحتاج الى كهرباء لأجل التشغيل اذن تعالوا معي كيف ؟

البغدادي .:55:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم .

واذا سأل سائل كيف تتم عملية الفحص والتشخيص بدون انارة .

الجواب يمكن الأستعانة ب Head Light الذي يعمل بالبطارية .

البغدادي .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 مايو 2007)

*ملحق .*

السلام عليكم .

في الملف التالي بعض التوضيح لأجل تقليل الكلفة وهذا ما يتمناه طبيب الأسنان .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 مايو 2007)

الأخوة الأفاضل .

تحية طيبة .

وبألأمكان تقنين الكلفة اكثر واكثر او بأمكاننا ان نستغني عن ملحقات واجزاء اخرى كثيرة بحيث تؤدي 

نفس الأداء والكفاءة وهذا سؤالي لكم كيف ؟

البغدادي .


----------



## mtc.eng (14 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## غضنفر (14 مايو 2007)

الف شكر يا مهندسنا الهمام والى الامام وفقك الله


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 مايو 2007)

*مجموعة اجزاء داخلية .*

السلام عليكم .

في الملف التالي يبين اجزاء وقطع غيار والتوصيلات الازمة لتجميع جهاز اسنان متنقل .

البغدادي


----------



## mohamedkaouh (15 مايو 2007)

الفكره جميله جداااااااااا


----------



## eng_mohand (16 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خبر الفكره رائعه


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 يناير 2008)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> السلام عليكم .
> 
> في الملف التالي يبين اجزاء وقطع غيار والتوصيلات الازمة لتجميع جهاز اسنان متنقل .
> 
> البغدادي



هل بالمكان من تجميع الاجزاء في الملف اعلاه والحصول على جهاز اسنان متنقل .

انتظر التصميم المناسب والأمثل والاقل كلفة .

والتوفيق للجميع .:20: 


البغدادي:81:


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (27 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم على المجهود
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tweete (28 يناير 2008)

والله يا بشمهندس معلش لو توضح اكتر وفين الحوض عشان المريض يغسل فمه اين الكوب 
وما هذا الزجاجه ما وظيفه هذه الزجاجه واين الموتور اذا سمحت بعد اذن حضرتك اريد المزيد من التفاصيل من فضلك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tweete (28 يناير 2008)

معلش يابشمهندس فين الكرسي والكمبرسر وفي جهاز الاسنان مين الدكتور الي يقبله في عيادته معلش لو كنت بسال كتير بس فعلا بفكر في مشروع صغير بس لو كان ده المشروع متوقفش نجاحه مين الي هياخده مين؟
علي العموم شكرا لتعبك يا بشمهندس


----------



## محب الشرقية (28 يناير 2008)

جزيت خيرا يا أخي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 أبريل 2008)

tweete قال:


> معلش يابشمهندس فين الكرسي والكمبرسر وفي جهاز الاسنان مين الدكتور الي يقبله في عيادته معلش لو كنت بسال كتير بس فعلا بفكر في مشروع صغير بس لو كان ده المشروع متوقفش نجاحه مين الي هياخده مين؟
> علي العموم شكرا لتعبك يا بشمهندس



نحن نتكلم عن جهاز اسنان متنقل يمكن استخدامه في العيادة كجهاز احتياطي او في منزل بالنسبة للمقعدين 

او حتى كجهاز فحص لكل من يعمل في الصيانة والصلاح بمعنى اخر جهاز اسنان متعدد الاغراض .

البغدادي:7:


----------



## ELAMRA (11 أبريل 2008)

مشكور على هدا المجهود .سؤال هل من معلومات عن وحدات Kavo


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 أبريل 2008)

اكتب نوع او موديل kavo ونوع العطل بالتحديد وان شاء الله تجد الجواب لكن بموضوع مستقل لكي لايكون تشتت في المواضيع .
شكرا على مرورك .

ومن الله التوفيق.

البغدادي


----------



## المسلم84 (16 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير على هذا المجهود


----------



## صلاح الدعيدع (19 أبريل 2008)

مع أطيب تحياتي لك بتوفيق في أعمالك و إنجازاتك العظيمة
وكان الله في عونك 
و الي المزيد


----------



## glucose (20 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله حيراً
جاري التحميل ويبدو من الردود انو ملف يستحق الاهتمام


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## مهندسة جادة (11 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع
الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## مهندس ستار عيدي (13 يونيو 2009)

شيء جميل لكن بالاضافه الى ملاحظات الاخوه الاعزاء اقول اين مخطط البورد الالكتروني الذي يعمل عليه الجهازمع التحيه


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 يونيو 2009)

مهندس ستار عيدي قال:


> شيء جميل لكن بالاضافه الى ملاحظات الاخوه الاعزاء اقول اين مخطط البورد الالكتروني الذي يعمل عليه الجهازمع التحيه



المنظومة تعمل هوائيا وليست كهربائية .


البغدادي


----------



## فداء (6 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## blackhorse (4 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم كل الخير


----------

